# Ngôi Nhà Ở Quảng Ninh Đẹp Rực Rỡ Chỉ Nhờ Hoa Mười Giờ



## hoatuoidanang (15 Tháng chín 2015)

*Không trồng các loại đắt tiền, tốn công, chị Thanh chọn những bông hoa dễ chăm, rẻ mà đẹp.
*
*Hoa Tươi Phố Huế* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc hình ảnh về *Ngôi nhà ở Quảng Ninh đẹp rực rỡ chỉ nhờ hoa mười giờ* nhé

http://2.bp.************/-c4gL-1Mu6Uo/VffHTS8YrLI/AAAAAAAALLM/Q-D8dmjTtJQ/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-1.jpg

Chị Thanh (Quảng Ninh) trồng hoa từ năm 2013 xung quanh sân tầng một và trên ban công ngôi nhà 3 tầng. Chị tốn nhiều công sức, chi phí để trồng thành công nhiều loại vườn và hoa đẹp.

http://2.bp.************/-ggQOlGk0ZYE/VffHUSb9P9I/AAAAAAAALLY/MgnKBgdDJ8E/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-2.jpg

Trong vườn từng có rất nhiều loại hoa đẹp như dạ yến thảo, thanh tú, thanh trúc, phong lữ thảo... Nhưng do nhà có nhiều bồn cây, nhiều loại nên chi phí và thời gian tìm hiểu cũng mất công hơn. Mùa hè năm nay, chị Thanh quyết định trồng nhiều hoa mười giờ làm đẹp cho nơi ở của mình.

http://4.bp.************/--HSP8UPiLgs/VffHU3pMznI/AAAAAAAALLo/OsQmYtzhJIw/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-3.jpg

Vào tháng 5, chị bắt đầu trồng loại hoa nhiều màu sắc này. Từ 15 chậu cây, giờ trong nhà đã có 25 bình đủ hình dáng, bày dưới sân, treo trên các ban công.

http://4.bp.************/-PLJNJuEhhuU/VffHU9hMvPI/AAAAAAAALLk/kAYbD8gOUcM/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-4.jpg

Hoa mười giờ nhiều sắc màu được xếp đặt bên cạnh một vài loại hoa màu sắc dịu dàng như thanh tú hay các loại cây cảnh xanh tươi.

http://4.bp.************/-qTCZgckDDyg/VffHVDwyMvI/AAAAAAAALLs/Ufk2YZUI4To/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-5.jpg

Nhà chị Thanh luôn có ánh sáng ngập tràn mà mười giờ ưa nắng nên không cần phải chăm lo nhiều.

http://1.bp.************/-0ilM7eKc0wc/VffHVsPRGaI/AAAAAAAALL4/eud7UQfe49g/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-6.jpg

Hoa mười giờ dễ dàng nhân giống bằng giâm cành, phát triển nhanh. Sau mỗi đợt mưa, cây cũng ra nhiều hoa hơn hẳn.

http://3.bp.************/-0ToDGNEq3R0/VffHVz_kF8I/AAAAAAAALMA/8BYjuFY89rw/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-7.jpg

Chi phí để trồng hoa mười giờ cũng không tốn kém, 10.000 đồng có thể mua cả một bó nhiều màu sắc.

http://3.bp.************/-9WZbsdFqdcA/VffHWKTWflI/AAAAAAAALME/Zt1jGti05-c/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-8.jpg

Ngoài việc tưới nước vừa phải, chị Thanh thỉnh thoảng tưới ít đạm, ngắt bỏ những lá, hoa héo để giúp cây sinh trưởng tốt hơn

http://3.bp.************/-QZBjKHm4yw4/VffHWoDwyUI/AAAAAAAALMQ/663_efKrhf4/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-9.jpg

Nhược điểm của hoa mười giờ là thời gian nở ngắn. Mùa hè, hoa chỉ đẹp tầm 9h tới hết sáng nhưng mùa thu, hoa sẽ nở được lâu hơn, có khi tươi cả ngày.

http://3.bp.************/-SsOATYeuZOU/VffHTWHOefI/AAAAAAAALLE/z8zPAzchtFs/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-10.jpg

Những người phải đi làm cả ngày sẽ không có nhiều cơ hội ngắm hoa. Tuy nhiên, do trường gần nhà, về được vào buổi trưa nên chị Thanh vẫn có thể thưởng thức vẻ đẹp của những bông hoa mình chăm sóc.

http://4.bp.************/-jMy80-tgng4/VffHTJNlPpI/AAAAAAAALLA/7V-dn4TshjE/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-11.jpg

Trong vườn có nhiều loại khác nhau nhưng chủ yếu là mười giờ sam, hai màu (giống như mẫu đơn), hoa cánh đơn...

http://1.bp.************/-vVFJTLTd9bg/VffHUC9OtRI/AAAAAAAALLQ/wvcjDrbphVM/s1600/ngoi-nha-no-hoa-muoi-gio-dep-12.jpg

Hết mùa thu, chị Thanh dự tính sẽ chuyển qua trồng *hoa* phong lữ thảo rủ


----------



## cuong381 (18 Tháng tư 2019)

Mình nghe nói hoa mười giờ nở lúc mười giờ mà nhà mình mới 9 rưỡi là nó mở rồi, ai có thể giải thích dùm mình ko
Cây thủy sinh hoàng nguyên green


----------



## vanchuyenachau1 (28 Tháng sáu 2019)

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Vận Chuyển Á Châu*
VP + kho bãi: Bãi xe Á Châu, Số 35 Đường TA 17, P. Thới An, Quận 12, TPHCM
Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng: 555C Trường Chinh, P. An Khê, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng
Chi nhánh Hà Nội: Bãi xe Á Châu, Lô 5-10A KCN Vĩnh Hoàng, Tam Trinh, Q. Hoàng Mai, TP. Hà Nội
*HOTLINE: 19001733 (Nhấn phím 1) – 0914.857.068*


----------

